# I cant afford a new cage! does anyone know where i can get



## tebbutt19 (Dec 18, 2006)

a second hand cage???


----------



## hoshi-kou (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: I cant afford a new cage! does anyone know where i can g*

you should try on ebay or if u have the admag try looking in there

also this site does cages http://www.ratwarehouse.com/shop_view.php?cat=15

also you could try zoo zone


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: I cant afford a new cage! does anyone know where i can g*

Ebay have some great offers on.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: I cant afford a new cage! does anyone know where i can g*

You can also make a cage yourself. I have made a 2 story one once and only paid 25-30 bucks for supplies at a hardware store. Price really depends on how big you want your cage. After some blood and sweat lol I made myself a cage that would have cost me over 150 bucks at a normal pet store!


----------



## NakedDogMom (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: I cant afford a new cage! does anyone know where i can g*

I don't know where you are located, but you can try Craig's List

Once you click on that link, you'll have to look to the right of the page and find your city/state/ country (again, not sure where you are at!).

Then, it's pretty easy to navigate once you get used to it. There is a section for pets, where you can find people selling cages, or, there is a search button to the upper left that will search in the 'general' type postings and you can just type the word 'cage' in it and it will come back with any post that has cage somewhere in it. 

Good luck!


----------

